# White Bloomer Dough Consistency



## ChocFingers (May 12, 2018)

Hi All!

Just as the title suggests, I'm trying to find out what consistency a white bloomer bread dough should be. I've been making bread lately. Today I'm making a white bloomer again. What I do though, is keep adding flour when I'm kneading as the dough is very sticky. The recipe is Paul Hollywoods white bloomer recipe which can easily be found on the internet.

So what consistency should the dough be as the one I did last night (that I added more flour to, probably a desert spoon more strong white bread flour) and it was a bit hard on top and not too bad inside but think it could be better.

Gonna be hard to explain this in text. If you had a scale of 1 to 10, 1 being not the slightest bit sticky, 10 being extremely impossibly sticky. What sticky-ness should the dough be? I'd say mine, before the extra flour was added, was about a 7. After the flour was added, about a 5. 

Thanks!


----------



## dcSaute (May 12, 2018)

there's a video - shows the whole process
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp5H87Su1jE


----------



## Andy M. (May 12, 2018)

I didn't listen to the audio, just watched. Based on the amount of dough stuck to his fingers and the fact that he kneaded it slathered with oil, I'd say it's quite sticky. You can add more flour as you did before or go with the oil method.


----------



## ChocFingers (May 12, 2018)

Thank you folks.

I did pretty much what he did in the video but didn't use his kneading technique as I've only just seen the video. However it came out like the attached pic with little uncooked layers. Maybe it was not folliwing his kneading technique.


----------



## ChocFingers (May 13, 2018)

That pic was near the end of the loaf. The rest inside was ok actually and was delicious.


----------

